# Jibbing and your board



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

rails will beat your board up. If you want to keep your board in good condition but still want to jib, consider buying a cheap board for just jibbing.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

depends on how many rails your doing, how hard your landing on them, if you smash your edges against them, sliding on a regular rail in the park wont destroy your board, but if your out doing concrete ledges and stuff like that, im sure your base wont thank you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a fucking snowboard it's meant to be ridden and replaced once you get over that fun and smiles are priceless and objects are meaningless you'll be fine.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

All I ride is park and my board is pretty jacked. There is no way I could ever keep an edge sharp for even a day and there are scratches all over my base and it's a new board this year. If you want to ride park you have to commit to it and sacrifice your board, or get a park specific board like I did. A park board will last you years and you'll never have to worry about scratching it or jacking up the edges because that's all you're using it for.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Extremo said:


> All I ride is park and my board is pretty jacked. There is no way I could ever keep an edge sharp for even a day and there are scratches all over my base and it's a new board this year. If you want to ride park you have to commit to it and sacrifice your board, or get a park specific board like I did. A park board will last you years and you'll never have to worry about scratching it or jacking up the edges because that's all you're using it for.


this. i got my nitro swindle and its great. my only worry is trying a tail block...


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a fucking snowboard it's meant to be ridden and replaced once you get over that fun and smiles are priceless and objects are meaningless you'll be fine.


Calm down I was just asking because I actually care about my gear. Take a few deep breaths, drink some water, get a stress ball, etc, etc.

Anyways, I can't have the fun and smiles of snowboarding without a SNOWBOARD. I'm sorry I actually care about my gear and am unable to afford 5 sets per year.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

oh snap, good point though....

unless you are going to pay for me to get new gear I'm going to have to settle for grins and chuckles.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jslim39 said:


> Calm down I was just asking because I actually care about my gear. Take a few deep breaths, drink some water, get a stress ball, etc, etc.
> 
> Anyways, I can't have the fun and smiles of snowboarding without a SNOWBOARD. I'm sorry I actually care about my gear and am unable to afford 5 sets per year.


BA is perfectly calm. Stick around long enough and you'll see the hilarity in his posts.

On subject, if you really are that concerned with breakage, get the K2 Fastplant. It's ultra durable and has a 5 year warranty against breakage. Yes, even if you break it by jibbing and hitting rocks.

Our buyer here watched that board being put through hell like getting dropped or rather thrown off a rooftop and being run over by a truck. The board didn't break and was still flexing perfectly fine and was completely in riding condition. 

Just a suggestion though as it isn't the cheapest board. But since you are that concerned, better to spend extra on an "indestructible" board with 5 year warranty against breakage than a couple hundred on one that will break in a few seasons.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Jibbing = board damage.

If your worried about your board, buy a crappy one you wont worry about.

If thats not an option, dont jib. Simple as that.

Boards can last seasons, they can also last days. Especailly when sliding on hard objects. 

I thought I cleaned a burr off the other day well enough to hit the rail again, cheacked my board after hitting it and it looked like I took a razor and sliced a 2 foot long paper thin slice outta my board. Shit happens, its part of jibbing. 

Also, 270's in or out can truly beat the fuck outta boards. Nothing quite like hucking a 270 out and literally hucking your nose back into the rail, stops you dead, and all the power just got transfered into the side of your nose, it gets scary.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't learn rails on a board you really care about. Look into a used jib stick or something cheap that will get you through until you can buy a nicer, dedicated jib board. My 09' kink is beat the fuck up and its only been ridden 25 times since I bought it last season. But for the enjoyment I got, it was worth every cent of the $170 I paid for it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You can still jib and keep your board in pretty good condition. You just can't get crazy. Basic boardslides and such on normal boxes won't damage anything. Its the kink rails and fucking up on rails that will kill a board. I've got 17 days on my Buck Ferton with most of the time spent in the park and there are only small scratches on the base and nothing weird about my edges.


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

jslim39 said:


> Calm down I was just asking because I actually care about my gear. Take a few deep breaths, drink some water, get a stress ball, etc, etc.
> 
> Anyways, I can't have the fun and smiles of snowboarding without a SNOWBOARD. I'm sorry I actually care about my gear and am unable to afford 5 sets per year.





sook said:


> Don't learn rails on a board you really care about. Look into a used jib stick or something cheap that will get you through until you can buy a nicer, dedicated jib board. My 09' kink is beat the fuck up and its only been ridden 25 times since I bought it last season. But for the enjoyment I got, it was worth every cent of the $170 I paid for it.


my 08 ride kink has been a tank, beat tha crap out of it and still going strong!


----------

